# How to cross the line of someone who loves to fish to a fisherman



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

I am a very busy guy with a few hobbies plus kids and a wife. I don't get an abundance amount of time to go out and fish. My boat sees the water a handful of times a year at best. I love to fish and think about it all the time. I have gone on trips to Michigan and have been able to get lucky a few times but I suck at fishing locally. I have been skunked twice at Hoover and once on alum this year. Right now I try to fish what I visually feel is a location for fish and apparently I don't know squat. I am trying to cross over to understanding where fish are and learning structure and patterns. My question is how does one launch a boat at s lake they are not familiar with fishing wise and not only locate where they want to start and try to find fish, but how do you go about finding the structure and sweet spots that hold the bass? 

I know everyone won't give up too much good info about specific spots but I am hoping to gain enough info to start learning how to find my own. I usually go out with 8-10 poles rigged and throw all types of stuff but I am obviously not doing it in the right places. I need help as I am losing steam. I can't keep going out and getting skunked every time.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Nothing anybody tells you can replace your own time and experiences on the water. If you're going somewhere new, get a map ahead of time, and use the internet. It can give you a basic understanding of what types of cover and population the lake holds. Then, adapt what you find to the style of fishing you feel comfortable doing. Stick with your strengths most days. If you get one of those days that seem like there's a fish around every bend, that's when you'll want to try experimenting with other techniques. Catching fish while trying something new will help to gain confidence in it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tpat (Apr 4, 2008)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/LakeMapLandingPage/tabid/19478/Default.aspx

There's a decent Navionics App for iPhones/iPads that also has lake and reservoir maps. It costs $9.99 but quite handy. Of course then you are fumbling around with your phone or tablet on the boat, potentially in the sun. It has its disadvantages. 

Fishing is like the lottery- you have to play to win. So play more! Good luck!


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

I have the Trimble GPS app that I use.

Https://play.google.com/store/apps/...m_medium=organic&utm_term=trimble+fishing+app have the Trimble GPS app

I also have printed maps from 95% of Ohio waters that I look at all the time.

I guess I am just lost when it comes to what to look for and where to start. Do most guys look at a map and just start picking tight contour lines and humps? For example, this time a year if you were going to visit alum, where would you start in terms of the map? (not asking anyone to give up a spot, there has to be enough places to give examples. Pretending you have never bass fished there before)

My hopes of this thread is just to educate myself and maybe some others with some examples of water that we can fish and learn ourselves rather than just reading and watching you tube videos of different parts of the country that haven't been helping me.


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

Was hoping that more people had something to add with all the views.


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

I mostly fish Hoover. Where I find fish for me changes from year to year and sometimes they just move (one hot spot all summer has almost completely shut off this fall). This year I have been consistently getting most of my fish in areas that were spotty in the past 5 years. Hot areas from last year have been really slow for me. General good spots for me to see if the fish are there are changes in contour. I mostly troll and drop shot but where you have a "hilly" bottom (lots of points near each other or just lots of changes in underwater terrain in close vacinity) or edges of flats where it drops off into the channel is where many fish seem to lie I assume to ambush something as it goes over the drop. Points extending out into depths are also an area that often holds fish. Humps for me are sometimes good and other times are not. Just my experience like I said mostly from trolling and drop shotting. The key to most of my catches are edges (the edge of flats where it starts to drop off to the deeper main basin, the edge of flats where it drops off into the channels, the edges of points, the edges of structure) where the fish are waiting to ambush a prey. Those edges can vary depending on water level and there can be several edges on a structure some shallower than others so you have to try the different depths of edges to see where the fish are.


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

Great reply, thanks. That is info I will put to use for sure. 

Anyone have any insight on shallows and coves?


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I think you don't get many replies when your question is so broad and you provide so little information. Where does one start on a topic that you can write a book about? It wouldn't be a bad idea to subscribe to In-Fisherman or search the internet for articles http://www.bassmaster.com/node/99730 on the type of fishing you like to do. The first thing I'd do if I were you would be to fish smaller and easier to read lakes like Knox or Oshay. 

It sounds like you have plenty of money and not much time or patience. 8-10 rods...lol...Kevin VanDam probably doesn't carry 10 rods. Actually, reading one of Kevin VanDam's books wouldn't be a bad place to start. Try three rods with three baits that you have the most confidence in and use those.

No matter what you do, you probably won't get much better if you only go a few times a year. There is no substitute for time on the water. If you really want to have success, you might consider dropping one of your other hobbies and devoting more time to fishing.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

XChris1632X said:


> Anyone have any insight on shallows and coves?


http://www.fishingnotes.com/largemouth_bass.php



> Largemouth Bass Habitat
> 
> 
> General
> ...


As far as the info on the feeding frenzy goes, this is one of the most easy and fun ways fish. If you can scout out where you see the water boiling (birds gathering will often be a clue) there will be bass there just like Tuna feeding on a pod of anchovy. It was probably happening this afternoon...


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

I usually look more at the environmental factors to judge where i want to fish that day rather than the contours/depths of a certain body of water. If i go to a pond/lake i usually first look at the wind, and go to the side of the lake where the winds at my back. why? bugs are more likely to get blown in on that side, water clarity is usually better, thus fish take notice to the buffet forming on the surface.

Also hour after sun up / hour before sun down are usually best mid day not so much because the water heats up so much fish adapt and find more suitable conditons.. try off the bottom in a deeper hole or under a tree / stump... Less visibility = more believable your bait is to a fish. Also with the sun, is it partly cloudy or blue bird sky? dull natural colors in overcast and bright flashy lures in sunny weather. Take a look at pressure maps before you plan on going... generally speaking high pressure = good fishing low pressure = bad fishing.If you're already out just remember wind from the east fish bite least wind from the best fish bite best. This saying was designed around pressure systems. Low's spin counter clockwise and highs clockwise. Think about how a pressure system can effect the wind directions as the pass to the NSWE of you.

Is the water muddy or clear? in a larger body of water currents should separate the muddy and clear water in a visible line, fish that line, its like a hunter hiding in the woods waiting for a deer to run through a field.If it's a smaller pond and its all muddy or all clear, bigger and brighter for muddy water and smaller and natural for clear water. 

Also just take a minute and slow down, watch what the animals around you are doing. where are the birds? they eat a lot of bugs.. Do you see bait fish? if they're swimming fast and erratic something is chasing them, throw on a crank or a spoon. Do you hear fish smacking the top of the water? Put on a plug or jitterbug. Look for trees overhanging the water, these usually hold fish. If your on a boat always have 2 poles in,some days they want artificial some days they want natural bait. try one pole with natural bait, go off the bottom..not working? try floating.? Try a spoon.. not working? try a crank? etc. keep switching to you find what they want... when you find what they want, remember exactly what you did to catch that fish and duplicate it. And remember for future reference what you had on, where u were at on the body of water, the weather, etc. This will help you in the future in determining what to use at a certain location. If your bad at remembering keep a journal. Patterns always repeat themselves.


But above all..... It's called fishing not catching. Enjoy it!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice post lots of info!!!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I will add my .02.DEFINATELY learn on smaller body of water if possible.You will be able to cover the main structures(ledges,points creek channels,shoreline cover,etc.) more easily and thoroughly without getting so overwhelmed and you will begin to learn patterns.Secondly,READ.Everything you can.Search posts on here,other internet resources,books,whatever.Learn how weather(seasons,fronts,wind,etc.) affect fish behavior.Where they're likely to be holding for certain situations.These first two are more than meets the eye because as you learn where they should be,you'll also be learning where they won't be.Eliminating dead water is key for you on the bigger bodies of water like Hoover,Alum,etc.Third,Find a knowledgeable partner(s) to tag along with.Not necessarily all the time,but whenever it's convenient for both of you.Be a sponge and absorb everything you can.What bait are they throwing and why?What's the weather your throwing these baits in?What's the depth they're concentrating on and why?Lastly(for now),FISH.There is no substitute for time on the water.It doesn't have to be in a boat.Local lake,stream,river whatever.I've fished A LOT for over 30yrs.(all day float of a creek still w/a bottle in my mouth.Thanks grandpa!)You'll never stop learning,getting frustrated,hitting the motherload occasionally,Thinking you got em figured out only to go out the next day to find you're completely stupid! Its very addicting,very exciting and oh so rewarding at times.If you ever get frustrated,PM me and I'll do my best to help if I can.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Its important to understand the fish you are after. Read all you can about bass and their different activity levels during different water temperatures. Also seasonal movements, tracking studies, Food preferences. If you know the fish you are after, it will be much easier to look at a lake and find where, when and how to catch fish based on the needs and activity level of the fish.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

The best advice I can give someone wanting to catch more fish is to fish smaller bodies of water. Alum is a big lake to figure out and can be frustrating. Try delaware if you need an unlimited hp lake. Fish spinnerbaits, crankbaits, and jigs. Typically there easy to find in the top 10 ft of water. Smaller yet try electric only lakes that are less than 500 acres. When in doubt texas rig a chigger craw, seems to always catch me fish.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I will add my .02.DEFINATELY learn on smaller body of water if possible.You will be able to cover the main structures(ledges,points creek channels,shoreline cover,etc.) more easily and thoroughly without getting so overwhelmed and you will begin to learn patterns.Secondly,READ.Everything you can.Search posts on here,other internet resources,books,whatever.Learn how weather(seasons,fronts,wind,etc.) affect fish behavior.Where they're likely to be holding for certain situations.These first two are more than meets the eye because as you learn where they should be,you'll also be learning where they won't be.Eliminating dead water is key for you on the bigger bodies of water like Hoover,Alum,etc.Third,Find a knowledgeable partner(s) to tag along with.Not necessarily all the time,but whenever it's convenient for both of you.Be a sponge and absorb everything you can.What bait are they throwing and why?What's the weather your throwing these baits in?What's the depth they're concentrating on and why?Lastly(for now),FISH.There is no substitute for time on the water.It doesn't have to be in a boat.Local lake,stream,river whatever.I've fished A LOT for over 30yrs.(all day float of a creek still w/a bottle in my mouth.Thanks grandpa!)You'll never stop learning,getting frustrated,hitting the motherload occasionally,Thinking you got em figured out only to go out the next day to find you're completely stupid! Its very addicting,very exciting and oh so rewarding at times.If you ever get frustrated,PM me and I'll do my best to help if I can.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Yeah good way to phrase it Cajun. 90% of the fish live in 10% of the water 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

streamstalker said:


> I think you don't get many replies when your question is so broad and you provide so little information. Where does one start on a topic that you can write a book about? It wouldn't be a bad idea to subscribe to In-Fisherman or search the internet for articles http://www.bassmaster.com/node/99730 on the type of fishing you like to do. The first thing I'd do if I were you would be to fish smaller and easier to read lakes like Knox or Oshay.
> 
> It sounds like you have plenty of money and not much time or patience. 8-10 rods...lol...Kevin VanDam probably doesn't carry 10 rods. Actually, reading one of Kevin VanDam's books wouldn't be a bad place to start. Try three rods with three baits that you have the most confidence in and use those.
> 
> No matter what you do, you probably won't get much better if you only go a few times a year. There is no substitute for time on the water. If you really want to have success, you might consider dropping one of your other hobbies and devoting more time to fishing.


It wasn't meant to be broad. I was hoping we could relate a broad topic to a specific and familiar body of water. I am constantly reading and gaining information. I am just look for help applying it to areas I am familiar with to try to help understand it better. I am having trouble identifying key areas that can produce fish and constantly feel like I am fishing blind. I am lacking the ability to pick out spots based on structure. Instead, I usually try to identify areas that are visually appealing and are spots that I feel would hold fish. Unfortunately, I don't seem to be good at that. I have patience. I love to fish all day. I can even be happy with going the day and not being successful to a degree. The problem lies when they are all unsuccessful. I have been skunked most of the times out this year, and the times that I did catch something, they were nothing to be proud of. I don't agree with having too much money. I guess you are getting that because I have multiple setups? Most of which I have had and acquired over the last 10-15 years. I also take so many rods with me because I have them all pre baited with different baits. When I come to a spot I will try multiple approaches to help in trying to identify and develop a pattern. I have the room on my boat so It is easy for me to go back and forth quickly. I am trying everything I can. I am patient to learn but a man can only take so much. It is hard to stay fully devoted when there is absolutely no success. I have went to Michigan to fish twice this year and both times were awesome trips. I have located hot spots(Just by chance and don't understand why they are hot spots) that produce fish there with ease. The river I fish on just holds so much fish that it seems anyone can do it. When I come back to Ohio, I cant seem to catch anything.



streamstalker said:


> http://www.fishingnotes.com/largemouth_bass.php
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the info on the feeding frenzy goes, this is one of the most easy and fun ways fish. If you can scout out where you see the water boiling (birds gathering will often be a clue) there will be bass there just like Tuna feeding on a pod of anchovy. It was probably happening this afternoon...


This is the kind of thing I am always reading about or looking at. When I hit the water I seem to try to focus on that kind of thing with no success. I plan on trying again Sunday and will give it a shot.

Great info and thank you for all the help. I am literally writing notes to try to retain all info.



tehsavage said:


> I usually look more at the environmental factors to judge where i want to fish that day rather than the contours/depths of a certain body of water. If i go to a pond/lake i usually first look at the wind, and go to the side of the lake where the winds at my back. why? bugs are more likely to get blown in on that side, water clarity is usually better, thus fish take notice to the buffet forming on the surface.
> 
> Also hour after sun up / hour before sun down are usually best mid day not so much because the water heats up so much fish adapt and find more suitable conditons.. try off the bottom in a deeper hole or under a tree / stump... Less visibility = more believable your bait is to a fish. Also with the sun, is it partly cloudy or blue bird sky? dull natural colors in overcast and bright flashy lures in sunny weather. Take a look at pressure maps before you plan on going... generally speaking high pressure = good fishing low pressure = bad fishing.If you're already out just remember wind from the east fish bite least wind from the best fish bite best. This saying was designed around pressure systems. Low's spin counter clockwise and highs clockwise. Think about how a pressure system can effect the wind directions as the pass to the NSWE of you.
> 
> ...


Good info, Thanks. I will be attempting to apply this info.



Cajunsaugeye said:


> I will add my .02.DEFINATELY learn on smaller body of water if possible.You will be able to cover the main structures(ledges,points creek channels,shoreline cover,etc.) more easily and thoroughly without getting so overwhelmed and you will begin to learn patterns.Secondly,READ.Everything you can.Search posts on here,other internet resources,books,whatever.Learn how weather(seasons,fronts,wind,etc.) affect fish behavior.Where they're likely to be holding for certain situations.These first two are more than meets the eye because as you learn where they should be,you'll also be learning where they won't be.Eliminating dead water is key for you on the bigger bodies of water like Hoover,Alum,etc.Third,Find a knowledgeable partner(s) to tag along with.Not necessarily all the time,but whenever it's convenient for both of you.Be a sponge and absorb everything you can.What bait are they throwing and why?What's the weather your throwing these baits in?What's the depth they're concentrating on and why?Lastly(for now),FISH.There is no substitute for time on the water.It doesn't have to be in a boat.Local lake,stream,river whatever.I've fished A LOT for over 30yrs.(all day float of a creek still w/a bottle in my mouth.Thanks grandpa!)You'll never stop learning,getting frustrated,hitting the motherload occasionally,Thinking you got em figured out only to go out the next day to find you're completely stupid! Its very addicting,very exciting and oh so rewarding at times.If you ever get frustrated,PM me and I'll do my best to help if I can.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Thanks for the great info. I will be going through all of this as I hit Hoover Sunday.



Big Joshy said:


> Its important to understand the fish you are after. Read all you can about bass and their different activity levels during different water temperatures. Also seasonal movements, tracking studies, Food preferences. If you know the fish you are after, it will be much easier to look at a lake and find where, when and how to catch fish based on the needs and activity level of the fish.


Noted and good info again!



KatseekN said:


> The best advice I can give someone wanting to catch more fish is to fish smaller bodies of water. Alum is a big lake to figure out and can be frustrating. Try delaware if you need an unlimited hp lake. Fish spinnerbaits, crankbaits, and jigs. Typically there easy to find in the top 10 ft of water. Smaller yet try electric only lakes that are less than 500 acres. When in doubt texas rig a chigger craw, seems to always catch me fish.



I know Hoover isn't the smallest but I am hitting it for the last time Sunday. The 9.9hp motor is coming off of the boat as I came into a very cheap 40hp upgrade.

How much would a better fishfinder/chart plotter help me? My boat is a 2004 for the original $75 basic hummingbird that it came with. I haven't wanted to spend big dollars on one in the past but have been considering upgrading during the winter if a good deal comes around. Something like the deal there is now for the Lowrance 5 elite combo with downscan for $380. I don't want to buy it if one is not going to be beneficial to me but some have lead me to believe that my life would be easier by doing so. 

Thanks for all the great info here guys. I know it is going to help more than just myself here. Keep it coming!


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

Fish finders sadly dont catch fish. They tell you.how deep the water is the temp and structure on the bottom. If your wanting to catch fish I personally would stick to shallower areas most the year till.you really start having successful outings. This sunday watch for schooling fish. Youll see baitfish jumping. Try a spook, popper, or buzzbait for an easy visual strike. If thats not working try a spinnerbait. Use white colored baits. If we have a cold front by sunday the fish will go tighter to cover and be finicky. Find a laydown and fish in the middle of it. Your gonna snag so bring plenty of baits. Try small plastics like a 4" worm or 3" craw. Use an 1/8th ounce weight and 3/0 hook. Work it slowly. Really slow. Use natural colors like green pumpkin or red shad. Be patient it will come together. 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

I usually don't even refer to my electronics as a fishfinder but usually just depth finder. It has never helped me catch one fish. It is also hard to learn to read so it has been a challenge to learn how it can help me identify a possible hot spot based on structure. 

Im going out to Hoover Sunday before day light. My plan of attack is to fish top water as much as possible early. I will be ready with buzz bait, pop r, tiny torpedo, spook, and thought about maybe throwing a frog if the right situation of habitat presented itself. The first lures I was plan on using was my Mann's waker and baby 1 minus. I have had amazing luck with those in Michigan. They were really effective at top water times. I have never used them in Ohio waters.

My plan was to next start with senkos. If those don't work I was going to try crankbaits at a spot that I was told about. 

I will likely stick to shallower water. I have little confidence outside of coves, rivers, and shallows. It is what I have always fished. Thank you for the advice, I plan on incorporating everything you said in my plan of attack. Tomorrow I will really be studying my map to try to identify and pick a couple places to hit first.


----------



## michael.redmon (Aug 27, 2010)

Chris,

I am a lousy fisherman so I feel your pain. If I fish Alum I usually catch NOTHING most of the time. With that said, if I am hoping to catch bass and I am casting, I just use spinnerbaits. Maybe change the color if the first one isnt working. The only other lure I have seen catch bass on a regular basis is tube lures. Funny thing, I never use one because I never see them in the store and I am too lazy to look on the internet. My brother uses a tube and does well. 

My point? Use what you know works. For me that is spinnerbaits. Takes the guesswork out of one of the many equations of catching fish. 

Good luck, I am going out Monday to Alum and I am sure to be skunked again! (I am trolling for Muskie so I am OK with it)


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I will add, & some will disagree, that you need to learn how to use your depth finder. If it hasn't helped you catch a fish, what's that tell you...... you're not using it correctly. I started out many years ago with a flasher and now have much better units and I can tell you, without a doubt, learning everything you can about the DF will improve your success dramatically. That is, unless you simply sight fish mainly shallow water, casting to every stump you see.
I highly suggest you read Buck Perry's material on structure fishing or picking up a CD of Don Dickson's presentations on structure fishing / using electronics. 
Fish spend a good amount of time deep, moving shallow to feed , then back out. I'm not a big bass fisherman, as I am usually chasing eyes or crappie, but have caught some pretty deep bass over the years.
Also, cut a big lake down to size ; concentrate on a much smaller area and basically fish it like a smaller body of water.
Good luck ....... the fun & satisfaction comes from learning


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

Keep the great info coming guys!

First off, I am putting in at oxbow as I normally do tomorrow morning long before sunrise. I usually start out fishing the cove beside the launch at oxbow but have never caught anything. I do see a lot of top water action though. As anyone ever had luck there? 

Secondly, I have been studying maps tonight. For the first time ever I noticed on my Trimble GPS app that it shows a half dozen or so 10 ft humps in 20 ft of water in the oxbow area. Has anyone come across these and are they a spot to possibly produce any bass? I will likely try to locate a couple of these tomorrow and see if I can see some cover on any of them. 

Lastly, if anyone has a spot that they would recommend for me to try feel free to pm me. I could use all the help I can get. This will be my last trip to Hoover due to the engine change. I would like to end it good. My plan is to attack the coves on the red bank side and maybe see how muddy the river up north is.

WISH ME LUCK! (Im gonna need it)


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

Well I made it out Sunday. I got on the water a little early. It was 6am when I launched at Oxbow ramp. I couldn't see much as it was full out dark but my plan was to take a few mins and drive to some areas in the middle water to try to identify areas I was seeing in my Trimble GPS fish app with my cheap hummingbird. I had just enough light from moon and stars to navigate my way. I was successful with what I had planned so I headed to a spot to start fishing. On the way I thought I saw a Herron standing up in front of the boat but we were in the middle of the lake. I dug the spotlight out to make sure I didn't run up on a log or something. Just as I shined it I had enough time to swerve and avoid hitting a pile of cinder blocks and rocks that are sticking out of the water. I guess the lake is way down lol. I never new that it went that shallow in the first place. Anyways, I went just north of Oxbow ramp at the mouth of the cove there around the ramp. I through a buzzbait around in the dark until I noticed fish hitting the water and the sun starting to come up. This was just after 630. I threw a Mann's waker for a good portion with no strikes. Bait fish were moving like crazy and fish were jumping all around us. I switched to a tiny torpedo, toyed briefly with a pop-r, all while my buddy stayed with the buzzbait. No bites what so ever. The action started to die on the water so we moved north. I wanted to check out the creek coming in but found how dirty it was. We didn't even finish going up all the way as the water was getting nastier as we drove north. Based on a recommendation I moved to what is left of an old bridge at the mouth of one of the creeks and my buddy ran a crank bait all around that place. Out of curiosity I pulled out a new yumbrella rig that I just bought last week. I figure I needed to try one with all the hype. Well I lost that guy as I got hung up trying to run it deep through the channel next to the concrete from that old bridge. My buddy caught a saugeye that was about 15-17" maybe. We headed back down the east side of the bank to an area housing some sailboats and fished around them and through the cove with high hopes convinced this area holds fish. Nothing. Headed south again, I actually turned us stopped us on our travel when I found a point that leads to another little cove. I had a gut feeling by the way it looked. Three casts to the shore line on the back side of this point and I hooked into a LM. 3 ft from the boat he released himself off of my square bill strike king shad. It was getting windy and the lake was getting rough except for this area on the backside of this point. 10 ft down the bank I hooked another and landed it. Nothing special, it was smaller than the first at prob a pound if that. Either way I was excited for my first Hoover bass. By this time it is 11 am. Continued to move down the bank trying to find cover from the wind and waves. Caught a couple crappie, and my buddy caught a small LM. It finally got too rough we had to leave at 130. I feel like I would have been able to get on some more if it wouldnt have been for the weather. All in all I can leave feeling alright since I didn't get skunked. It was rough and not looming great for a few hours.


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree with the small waters. Pick an area and learn it backwards, forwards, upside down. When you do catch one try and understand why. Once you figure out why you caught one it all starts coming together.


----------



## XChris1632X (Jun 12, 2013)

I was hoping to have a little more updated replies based on my lack up luck and such. I am hoping that people aren't under the impression that I am trying to get anyone to give me info on honey holes or spots that produce a lot of fish. I am trying to come up with enough information to identify my own spots. 



Josh h said:


> I agree with the small waters. Pick an area and learn it backwards, forwards, upside down. When you do catch one try and understand why. Once you figure out why you caught one it all starts coming together.


I am taking this tip and running with it. Is Oshay or griggs considered small waters? I am in a holding pattern this second as my boat is getting a new motor. I am hoping to have it done soon and get out again. I will try to learn smaller bodies of water before moving bigger. It does make sense. Places like Alum are very intimidating to me. 

I have been wanting to hit Oshay for a while now. The problem is I dont have any confidence here either. I feel like I dont know where to even start. Here is my question, this doesnt have to be based on anyones success but based on theory, If I was to put in on Oshay today where would I start? If you were fishing it for the very first time and was trying to determine a spot to first throw a lure where would you start? Again, I am not looking for you to give me your holes(I wont hate it if you do though lol). I want to find my own. Even if you are experienced out there and have maybe been able to locate a piece of structure that you happened to notice. Based on theory, can you point me to a specific location of where you would start throwing and why. I just want to try to understand and use a spot I can identify to help me understand why it may produce fish. Whether is actually does or not. I hope some may understand what I am actually trying to ask.


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Go fish it! Throw a few casts, if nothin then move on to a new hole. No one can predict fish. What you need is to watch videos of fish underwater an watch what they do. Or watch baitfish in the water. They just swim in circles around lakes in schools and some stay in little pockets where temp is ideal. They don't just sit stationary(unless its winter) 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

My advice to you is pretty simple: Acquire local knowledge - talk to the staff at the local bait shop and ask them where the bite's happening. Even better, find someone who knows how to fish the lake and offer them a spot on your boat and learn from them. Since your time is limited, it makes sense to find anglers with experience on the lake and make them your fishing buddy. As a sidenote: You can also keep an eye on the other bass boats; Alum is not so big as to make it impossible to figure out where the fish are biting...


----------

